# PetArmor for dogs???



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has tryed that PetArmor? It says that it is compared to FrontLine and is half price. When it first came out it had good ratings and now when I look most are horrible ratings. I ask the vet and they said some of them are saying it works well on their dogs while ours tell them it is the worst. Is anyone using this or have heard anything about it?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

At first I thought you were going to say you were sending your dog in to battle....


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Kobi said:


> At first I thought you were going to say you were sending your dog in to battle....
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> Kobi, you've just made wine come through my nostrils! classic!


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

That is too funny!!! 

I think I am just going to stick with the Frontline. Doesnt seem like anyone use this petarmor and dont want to take any chances.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE has a concealed deadly weapon permit - here in KY we are just getting out of the DARK AGES ! But at night when we walk we fear nothing! LOL


----------

